
The 40 Books That Saved My Life - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2016/10/books-saved-life/
======
SmkyMt
But he forgot what was said to have been the one book on Steve Jobs’ iPad -
the one that was handed out after Jobs’ memorial service: Yogananda's
Autobiography of a Yogi. As Marc Benioff said, Steve’s last message was,
"Actualize yourself."

